
The Last Known Slave Ship Has Been Found - aniham
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/05/23/us/clotilda-slave-ship-alabama.html
======
x3ro
If you're interested in more context around this ship and one of the slaves it
brought to the US, I highly recommend "the story of the last slave" written by
Zora Neale Hurston in the 1930s, and only recently published (original title:
the story of the last black cargo). It's essentially a long interview with one
of the people who were on the ship.

More background on the book is available in this article, including why it was
only now published:

[https://www.theguardian.com/books/2018/may/26/why-the-
extrao...](https://www.theguardian.com/books/2018/may/26/why-the-
extraordinary-story-of-the-last-slave-in-america-has-finally-come-to-light)

------
SiempreViernes
I guess not finding a bell or other durable label isn't too surprising if it
was burnt as a way to hide evidence.

At best one could hope for something that was left by mistake or that
unexpectedly survived the fire sufficiently intact.

------
PlasticTank
Now if we could just get a handle on modern slavery. There's currently more
people enslaved than all of the slaves extracted from Africa over the 400
years of the slave trade combined.

~~~
nzeribe
The TransAtlantic Slave Trade was a _state-sponsored enterprise_ on an
international scale. What about that don't you understand?

~~~
lucian1900
And the modern prison system is also a state-sponsored enterprise on an
international scale, particularly in the US and UK.

Slavery was never abolished in the US, only restricted.

